# DoorDash Failure Nationwide



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

https://www.myridesharebusiness.com...G-NEWS-DoorDash-App-Suddenly-Fails-Nationwide

"Support staff are currently scrambling to try to figure out the cause of the massive crash that has left drivers and customers without the ability to use the app as of 5:30pm Wednesday July 12, 2017 PST. Reports from drivers and users nationwide have stated that both drivers and users have been completely unsuccessful in accessing the use of the app starting at 5:30pm Pacific time. Drivers reportedly were completely unable to login at all, some drivers reported all schedules being deleted, others even said that orders had been submitted generating massive red areas with no drivers able to deliver..."


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow did anyone experience this? I dashed until 3pm with no problems. App seems to be working normal right now. Hope there's no problems tomorrow


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

...

I just placed an order on door dash via website.

I don't like downloading apps, I'm pretty particular about how my storage is used even though I'm sitting on 128gb.

its suppose to be delivered in 30 mins...

I wish I could tip after the delivery, not before...if its for the service, because I'm already paying for the delivery + applicable taxes + service fee...etc


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

It could be just certain parts of the country, I know for a fact the SF Bay Area is all kinds of messed up, just got a text a few minutes ago saying "we're experiencing some technical difficulties with the Dasher app. We're working to fix the issue and will update you ASAP."

Anyone else having issues? My app is completely red with all these orders that need to be picked up lmao.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

SurgeMachine said:


> It could be just certain parts of the country, I know for a fact the SF Bay Area is all kinds of messed up, just got a text a few minutes ago saying "we're experiencing some technical difficulties with the Dasher app. We're working to fix the issue and will update you ASAP."
> 
> Anyone else having issues? My app is completely red with all these orders that need to be picked up lmao.


Jesus that's crazy. No red on my map in DC but I did just receive the same text


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Update: Looks like the blackout is now resolved. But you won't catch me out there tonight...probably lots of upset customers right now. How many people ordered food that never got picked up I wonder?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

not me, eating my food rn

they texted me to say that the dasher will be late, about 30 mins, then he just showed up at first, about ten mins late.

I honestly don't mind b/c when I usually order, its never on time anyways...I like the texting alert to let me know that the dasher may be late b/c the stupid website never updates/changes the estimated time arrival.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is funny I wonder if a pissed off employee is responsible for this crash. Let me just enter the self destruct code here and oh hey it worked.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Maybe they ran out of money. That stupid delivery robot rover thing just smelled of pure desperation.


sellkatsell44 said:


> I wish I could tip after the delivery, not before...if its for the service, because I'm already paying for the delivery + applicable taxes + service fee...etc


It's not for the service. Most of what you pay to these app companies goes to the company itself. I know this because I've read countless threads on this site about that very topic.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok I'm on DD now and my first order of the day is to a restaurant that doesn't open for another 2 hours. The next order I get the restaurant tells me they don't have any DD orders. Now I've had places tell me that they just got the order or just put it in but this is the first time I've experienced this. I'm going to see how my next order goes and might have to end it and get on another platform.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ok I'm on DD now and my first order of the day is to a restaurant that doesn't open for another 2 hours. The next order I get the restaurant tells me they don't have any DD orders. Now I've had places tell me that they just got the order or just put it in but this is the first time I've experienced this. I'm going to see how my next order goes and might have to end it and get on another platform.


Yikes


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

It was a mess last night in South Bay and WLA. DD did send a text at 7:37 pm stating that they were experiencing technical difficulties with the app. I had a couple of good orders then I started getting orders which had been placed half hour before I got notice. Also kept getting messages that I'd missed an order though nothing had popped up. The kicker was me getting a new order for around $80 at 9:37 pm. Order was supposed to be ready at 8:32 pm and delivered by 9:21. I get to restaurant...it closed at 9pm. I'd been getting weird times on orders all week but still worked.

When I tried getting DD support it was unavailable for awhile. I finally get on and was 150th in line. Eventually spoke to someone and got the order cancelled since the app wouldn't allow it. The customer's response when I texted? "Unbelievable". 

I got an email earlier in the day stating that the new pay structure would be rolling out for everyone starting today, the 13th. I'm going to see what's up for a couple of hours today to see what's happening. I make the most with DD so I hope they get it together lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was a bit


effortx2 said:


> Maybe they ran out of money. That stupid delivery robot rover thing just smelled of pure desperation.
> 
> It's not for the service. Most of what you pay to these app companies goes to the company itself. I know this because I've read countless threads on this site about that very topic.


oh I know, they just label it as such.

That's why I still tip.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just an update. All the orders after the first 2 had no problems. Maybe they fixed whatever the problem was or maybe the first 2 were just a fluke. Im scheduled for tomorrow and Sunday hopefully no more problems


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD has been really slow the last few days. Has it been that way for everyone? I'll be taking a week off hopefully they are back to normal soon


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

DD's been a bit slower than normal here in central Texas, but I've had quite a few network glitches and delivery requests that don't chime (but others will). Say goodbye to my guarantee pay.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I have been online for 5.5 hours in a zone that is very busy on weekends. Start out with the old "We tried to send you a delivery, but it didn't successfully reach your phone...." Unpaused the dash (it auto paused on that message....they couldn't send me the order but they could pause my app), rebooted phone, force-stopped and restarted, uninstalled and reinstalled. Not. One. Ping. All night.

Now they want me to extend my dash because they are so busy. smh.



sellkatsell44 said:


> ...
> 
> I just placed an order on door dash via website.
> 
> ...


I recommend you tip in cash on delivery, never add tip to the order before or after. They are now using the tip to justify underpaying drivers in some cases......as this new pricing model matures, I believe it is designed to trap our tips. Where we used to get a $6 delivery fee and a $5 tip, for example, they'll guarantee $8 at the onset of the order, so they'll pay us $3+$5, essentially keeping $3 for themselves over the old model. We'll never know exactly what tips we should have gotten on any single order, because they obfuscate that.

They aren't messing too much with the payouts right now, but they could be putting the frog (drivers) in cool water, then turning on the burner. By the time we realized we're getting cooked, it will be too late. DoorDash could be the new Uber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I have been online for 5.5 hours in a zone that is very busy on weekends. Start out with the old "We tried to send you a delivery, but it didn't successfully reach your phone...." Unpaused the dash (it auto paused on that message....they couldn't send me the order but they could pause my app), rebooted phone, force-stopped and restarted, uninstalled and reinstalled. Not. One. Ping. All night.
> 
> Now they want me to extend my dash because they are so busy. smh.
> 
> ...


I never knew that

So you don't see the tip beforehand and you don't see exactly what the person pays? Because doordash says 100% is to the driver and it lists a few separate charges that has nothing to do with the food items ordered..


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Technically, all tips go.to driver. However, they now adjust down my fare if the customer tips. We used to get $6. Now we get as little as a dollar from doordash if customer tips. So they aren't taking our tip, but they are taking our fare in the amount of the tip or part of it.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Technically, all tips go.to driver. However, they now adjust down my fare if the customer tips. We used to get $6. Now we get as little as a dollar from doordash if customer tips. So they aren't taking our tip, but they are taking our fare in the amount of the tip or part of it.


I just Did a shift for doordash tonight and I got $6 a fare plus tips. If they are really going to do that there is no point to do this gig. You can only get two fares a hour so the most you can get a hour with tips is $20.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I just did a shift and averaged $4 per trip plus tips. Because they are using tips to cut into their pay rate.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well i get $6 per fare for 11-2 and 5-8 shifts and $5 for everything else. Maybe they are testing out a new pay structure in your area because I haven't heard of it happening anywhere else. Can you post a screenshot of one of your shifts where you got paid?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, they are testing the new pay structure.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Did a 5.5 hour shift Friday night without a single ping. To add insult, I lost early scheduling this week because I didn't dash Friday night lol. Sent a support message, they called me, had me back on early scheduling within an hour. Advised me to uninstall and reinstall again because they had rolled back to a previous Android version while the debug the failed new release.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I just did a shift and averaged $4 per trip plus tips. Because they are using tips to cut into their pay rate.


I averaged a different amount every day I worked last week. It ranged from $4.75 - $7.10 per order plus tips. Not exactly sure what the formula is but pickup distance is def a part of it. Overall I averaged about the same amount per hour as the old model



PrestonT said:


> Did a 5.5 hour shift Friday night without a single ping. To add insult, I lost early scheduling this week because I didn't dash Friday night lol. Sent a support message, they called me, had me back on early scheduling within an hour. Advised me to uninstall and reinstall again because they had rolled back to a previous Android version while the debug the failed new release.


Not a single ping in 5.5 hours that is nuts. I havent been on since friday. UE launched in app tipping so figured this would be a good time to try it out since DD was acting crazy. I had no idea DD even had early scheduling. I never had a problem scheduling with DD but GH always takes me priority if I drop blocks.

http://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

yeah we have significant problems scheduling in Vegas if we don't get early priority. And the only reason I didn't abandon the 5.5 hour shift is fear of losing early scheduling, which they took anyway, and gave back when I pitched a fit.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> Well i get $6 per fare for 11-2 and 5-8 shifts and $5 for everything else. Maybe they are testing out a new pay structure in your area because I haven't heard of it happening anywhere else. Can you post a screenshot of one of your shifts where you got paid?


http://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq/


----------

